

What Is POE (Power Over Ethernet) - Crocolux
http://blog.homemonitor.me/poe-power-ethernet/

======
SixSigma
It's what would have made a lot more sense than USB. Mobiles and other small
devices were not so prevalent then so USB was prescient in that regard.

The Plan9 USB driver developers reported back on the experience. Not pleasant.

USB: it's not Universal, not Serial and not a Bus.

